# traitements



## TOUKA

Bonjour

"Date *des traitements* statistiques" je voudrais savoir quelle expression il faut mettre?
trattamento ou elaborazione?

Merci


----------



## pennak

A naso dire elaborazione. Ma qual è il contesto?


----------



## TOUKA

statistica per la contabilità


----------



## pennak

Je voulais dire quelle est la phrase plus longue dans laquelle cette expression se trouve


----------



## TOUKA

c'est tout ce que j'ai comme contexte  malheureusement


----------

